# Tummy noises?! - I'm a bit worried but he seems fine.....



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tummy noises?! I'm a bit worried but he seems fine..... 

Apollo's stomach is making weird noises.......
hubby says it's farts. LOL

But .... Well... They went in their crate to sleep, and I kept hearing these weird noises and since I'm a worry wart, I kept turning the light back on and asking "are you ok baby?" They kinda know what that means... From previous situations ... They seemed fine. Laying down and then standing up...

So I let them outside to potty and we came back up. I'm letting them sleep on my bed tonight to make sure everything is ok..

I touched his stomach, all over. It feels normal. Feels the same as Lou's stomach (he is just a bit thicker/chubbier) but it doesn't feel any different. He is curled up now and the noises seem to be way less often and not loud.

Has any of your poodles ever had tummy noises? (Well... I personally have tummy noises right now!!!! LOL but he and I did not eat the same thing hehe)... I hope it's nothing...

Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If it is just noises I wouldn't worry too much - although as they are not usual for him I think you are wise to keep a close eye on him. Mine will occasionally make noises like a small distillery, usually followed by large farts and/or slight diarrhoea, and often a change of diet!

From what I have read one of the signs of bloat is that there are NO noises, as the gas builds up in the stomach rather than circulating. I am sure others will know more.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's a video of his puppy-tummy-noises... I hope it's no biggie...

I can't go to sleep though... Been just staring at them..

They're breathing at about the same calm rate and seem sleepy (it is bedtime  ) 

http://youtu.be/odt0GuhWzoU


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

My girls have tummy noises from time to time. I usually only notice it when they're laying down and calm, and it always just seems cute! There was one time when Lumi had diarrhea along with her noisy tummy and she seemed to squirm with every grumble. That was not cute! But if Apollo seems comfortable it's probably just harmless "beegees", as we call them in our family. Short for "bubble-guts"! Seems to describe the situation pretty accurately!

At around 10:40 in this video Amala has such a loud tummy growl it startles her!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you my dear friends for responding so quickly 

I like hearing that other puppy tummies make noises too.

This is uncommon for my 2 though. Has not happened like this before. So I'm going to let them sleep on the bed right near me .. Any movement I'll wake up, cause I'll be worried... 

It's good to hear bloat doesn't make tummy noises... Thank u for sharing that info!!

Any suggestions on meds for puppy-fart-relief? LOL 

Thanks again!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I think you're right to have them sleep with you tonight. Mine always sleep with me, and it's a comfort any time they seem "off" to know that I'd more than likely wake up if anything changed! 

I can't think of a med to recommend, though. I don't have much experience with tummy-soothers for my pups or myself! : P


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace occasionally has a noisy tummy, followed by a noisy Farrrrt and sometimes a BAD smell. Keep them close and consult your vet if anything is out of order.
Eric.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I haven't heard any noises from my spoo's belly (yet!) but just the other night my border collie, Franny, was laying at the foot of the bed, totally relaxed, and the strangest noises came from her belly! I was about to fall asleep and I sat up to listen. It sounded like little elves in her belly - kind of high pitched sounds, like tiny elves talking, with the occasional belly growl.
Honestly - it made me laugh - 
I didn't worry because she was obviously comfortable and I just chalked it up to stomach growling like humans sometimes get. 
It was very amusing to hear though!
Unless, maybe, there WERE elves under my bed....:aetsch:


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Lou said:


> It's good to hear bloat doesn't make tummy noises... Thank u for sharing that info!!
> 
> Any suggestions on meds for puppy-fart-relief? LOL
> 
> Thanks again!!


Lou, with regards to the bloat, I'm going to repeat what my vet (who I trust very much) told me, and which my breeder also repeated almost word for word. With bloat, its extremely noticeable, and is not easy to confuse with an upset stomach, stomach noises, or hiccups. My girl Quinn gets the hiccups, it was a lot more when she was younger, but still she gets them occasionally and being a worry wart too, I asked and was told that those were normal within reason, and that bloat symptoms are more of the incredibly dramatic, and you will know very quickly if its the case (or at least know this is very serious and needs medical attention).

My girls tummy also growls fairly often, and she gets the farts from time to time as well, but they don't always go hand in hand (at least smelly farts!). As someone else said it tends to be more often when laying down, which has been my experience so far with Quinn, and my past poodles, and dogs/puppies that friends of mine have had who I've spent time with.

Hope the night went smoothly, and no harm in having a bed party with the poodles to keep an eye on them.

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

They're wrestling as we speak LOL having a good time!!!!!!! Hahahaha 

So I guess it was just farts, glad I wasn't awake to hear "them" being set free LOL

thanks sooooooo much for the info & advice 

Hugs!!


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

On my way to work last week, I saw someone walking two poodles that looked just like your dogs. If you live near a university perhaps it was you! : )


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

My dogs sometimes have grumbly stomachs- I think it's normal. 
If it's a change from where they were- maybe a course of probiotics might be helpful? Or just a few spoonfuls of yogurt on their food? Couldn't hurt!


----------

